# Next step after RRV refusal



## rudra81 (Sep 14, 2014)

Hi,
I need assistance for my next step after refusal of RRV. I am from India and My offshore RRV got rejected currnetly with a reason that my Case Officer could not found satisfactory reasons of my return from Australia. I completed my Post Graduation study from Australia and got PR in 2006. I was working with Queensland Governement till 2008. In november 2008 i decided to come back india due to personal reason as my mother was seriously ill. At that time i had to stay in India to take care of her as a only child. I did not aware of the rule that if i do not travel within five year my PR will expire and then i need to reapply for further travelling. When i realised this my PR was expired. Later on in Nov2013 i found out from DIMIA website that i can apply for RRV offshore. I applied for RRV and got approved in Nov2013. I visited Australia in Feb2014 and discovered to start business of money exchange. I decided to come back india to arrange for financial backup for my business and applied for RRV again onshore from Brisbane. That RRV was approved too. However, Due to personal reasons I cound not make it to returned Australia within stated time period as i had to cancel my air ticket at the very last moment. So I put offline RRV from New Delhi third time in July2014. Within two weeks i received letter from Australian high commission that case officer is not satisfied with my compelling reasons of travelling within few days from Australia. Now i am at very complicated situation as i have quit my job here to relocate in Austalia. It will be much appreciated if any one can guide me for my next step. Is there any other way i can get my RRV as i can not apply offshore RRV from the same office. How can i proceed further to regain RRV. I dont want to get into MRT which seems lengthy process. Any advice will be much appreciated.

Regards,
Rudra.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

You dont qualify for a return residents visa, you have shown no desire to settle in Australia despite previously being granted a RRV and you do not have strong ties nor compelling and compassionate reasons for absence. MRT wouldn't really get you anywhere if you can not show that DIBP did not apply the Law correctly, which they have. 

You can apply for PR again going through the skilled worker route.


----------



## Scattley (Jul 30, 2012)

Your case is not strong....you are using Australia not as a prime place of residence but a holiday destination...you did not purchase a house here and you did not come and visit every year....you have to apply for a new visa now and with the changes you may no longer qualify.


----------



## AikidoKid (Oct 16, 2015)

*Scattley*



Scattley said:


> Your case is not strong....you are using Australia not as a prime place of residence but a holiday destination...you did not purchase a house here and you did not come and visit every year....you have to apply for a new visa now and with the changes you may no longer qualify.


Scattley.. does that mean id=f the person is coming to Australia on a yearly basis , then his case for RRV would be strong and accepted?


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

AikidoKid said:


> Scattley.. does that mean id=f the person is coming to Australia on a yearly basis , then his case for RRV would be strong and accepted?


No. Coming to Australia to visit yearly is not enough. You need to have either physically lived in Australia for two out of the previous five years. Barring that you need to have strong ties to Australia - a job, family members, property, etc. - which will then only give you a shorter duration (1 year) RRV instead of the usual five year RRV.


----------



## Jerrytan (Feb 29, 2016)

rudra81 said:


> Hi,
> I need assistance for my next step after refusal of RRV. I am from India and My offshore RRV got rejected currnetly with a reason that my Case Officer could not found satisfactory reasons of my return from Australia. I completed my Post Graduation study from Australia and got PR in 2006. I was working with Queensland Governement till 2008. In november 2008 i decided to come back india due to personal reason as my mother was seriously ill. At that time i had to stay in India to take care of her as a only child. I did not aware of the rule that if i do not travel within five year my PR will expire and then i need to reapply for further travelling. When i realised this my PR was expired. Later on in Nov2013 i found out from DIMIA website that i can apply for RRV offshore. I applied for RRV and got approved in Nov2013. I visited Australia in Feb2014 and discovered to start business of money exchange. I decided to come back india to arrange for financial backup for my business and applied for RRV again onshore from Brisbane. That RRV was approved too. However, Due to personal reasons I cound not make it to returned Australia within stated time period as i had to cancel my air ticket at the very last moment. So I put offline RRV from New Delhi third time in July2014. Within two weeks i received letter from Australian high commission that case officer is not satisfied with my compelling reasons of travelling within few days from Australia. Now i am at very complicated situation as i have quit my job here to relocate in Austalia. It will be much appreciated if any one can guide me for my next step. Is there any other way i can get my RRV as i can not apply offshore RRV from the same office. How can i proceed further to regain RRV. I dont want to get into MRT which seems lengthy process. Any advice will be much appreciated.
> 
> Regards,
> Rudra.


Hi Rudra81, you are lucky to have renewed your RRV on few occasion. How do you managed to renew your RRV at Brisbane since you are offshore?

I have a refused RRV despite have some business ties (although i have yet to have any profit made). Similar, i was refused because the case officer found not satisfactory.


----------



## Jerrytan (Feb 29, 2016)

Scattley said:


> Your case is not strong....you are using Australia not as a prime place of residence but a holiday destination...you did not purchase a house here and you did not come and visit every year....you have to apply for a new visa now and with the changes you may no longer qualify.


One of the condition stated is to get a 3 month RRV, the applicant must stay in Australia "legally at least one day", somehow, this was not practice and was not being considered by the case officer. In my case, i travel regularly to Australia but this was not recognised


----------



## dave85 (Sep 8, 2015)

Jerrytan said:


> One of the condition stated is to get a 3 month RRV, the applicant must stay in Australia "legally at least one day", somehow, this was not practice and was not being considered by the case officer. In my case, i travel regularly to Australia but this was not recognised


Well.. You forgot the other two conditions:

2) You must have compelling and compassionate reasons for departing Australia;

otherwise:
3) If offshore, you must have had compelling and compassionate reasons for last departure from Australia more than 3 months ago.

Just "staying legally at least one day" is only the first condition.


----------



## Jerrytan (Feb 29, 2016)

dave85 said:


> Well.. You forgot the other two conditions:
> 
> 2) You must have compelling and compassionate reasons for departing Australia;
> 
> ...


Hi Dave85, yes you are right ..  but then my RRV still refused lei.

I am seriously wondering if i am unable to return to Australia, how am i going to meet the requirement? It's been more than 1 year and i have been trying to apply for job (esaily almost 100 over), mostly went without reply and the rest reverted with :not selected".

I wonder could it be i am not in Australia now that i was not selected.

Do you think calling the officer (who refused the RRV) would help? Or basically calling Border to help? 

Seriously i am now almost out of job (my current company employed me to managed the Australia market) and with now i am unable to even enter Australia, my career is at stake


----------



## sandeshrego (Feb 25, 2016)

Jerrytan said:


> Hi Dave85, yes you are right ..  but then my RRV still refused lei.
> 
> I am seriously wondering if i am unable to return to Australia, how am i going to meet the requirement? It's been more than 1 year and i have been trying to apply for job (esaily almost 100 over), mostly went without reply and the rest reverted with :not selected".
> 
> ...


Oh..


----------



## dave85 (Sep 8, 2015)

Jerrytan said:


> Hi Dave85, yes you are right ..  but then my RRV still refused lei.
> 
> I am seriously wondering if i am unable to return to Australia, how am i going to meet the requirement? It's been more than 1 year and i have been trying to apply for job (esaily almost 100 over), mostly went without reply and the rest reverted with :not selected".
> 
> ...


I doubt calling the officer will help, but no harm trying. My guess is the main reason for your rejection is that you do not have any (substantial) ties to Australia. And I mean real tangential ties, such as an existing property, a current job in Australia, children, etc. You mentioned you got 1 or 2 RRVs before already, correct? Those previous RRVs do stake up against you. 

It's unfortunate because DIBP is unlikely to care whether your career is at stake. The logic is rather simple, because you can come to Australia (to manage the Australia market) for such work with a new, but non-PR, visa.


----------



## Jerrytan (Feb 29, 2016)

dave85 said:


> You mentioned you got 1 or 2 RRVs before already, correct? Those previous RRVs do stake up against you.


i had only 1 RRV renewed for 1 year and yes you are right, they do stake it up against me, word to word.

My boss already make it clear to me so i better be prepared. 

It been a years so i don't know what will have an no option to built the substantial ties. I have planned to get a property (not to rent) but to stay i my RRV was renew successfully but i am not sure how should it be indicated. Should i buy first then apply? The risk is if i buy and RRV was again refused than will be an issue to me. As it was not meant for renting so it is very unlikely to be rented out easily.

It been a year and i wonder will they even entertain my call.


----------



## Jerrytan (Feb 29, 2016)

dave85 said:


> I doubt calling the officer will help, but no harm trying. My guess is the main reason for your rejection is that you do not have any (substantial) ties to Australia. And I mean real tangential ties, such as an existing property, a current job in Australia, children, etc.


Wrote to Border, they still stick to "avoiding" reply on the speaking to the officer. Basically standard reply. 
Buying an property at this moment have to be treated as an "investment" since i have expired RRV. I questioned about RRV being travel facility but this was met we standard reply that i have an expired visa and to apply RRV. Buying a property as an foreigner would subject for approval and a $AUD5000 levy payable. So buy an property may not help much i suppose. 

I am not sure in the event if i buy the property, paid the levy (as an investment), and i managed to get the RRV, will that $5000 be refunded? anyone know?


----------



## kingofnowhere (Feb 13, 2015)

Jerrytan said:


> Wrote to Border, they still stick to "avoiding" reply on the speaking to the officer. Basically standard reply.
> Buying an property at this moment have to be treated as an "investment" since i have expired RRV. I questioned about RRV being travel facility but this was met we standard reply that i have an expired visa and to apply RRV. Buying a property as an foreigner would subject for approval and a $AUD5000 levy payable. So buy an property may not help much i suppose.
> 
> I am not sure in the event if i buy the property, paid the levy (as an investment), and i managed to get the RRV, will that $5000 be refunded? anyone know?


i believe you going to a MARA agent to speak about your case is best.


----------



## dave85 (Sep 8, 2015)

Jerrytan said:


> Wrote to Border, they still stick to "avoiding" reply on the speaking to the officer. Basically standard reply.
> Buying an property at this moment have to be treated as an "investment" since i have expired RRV. I questioned about RRV being travel facility but this was met we standard reply that i have an expired visa and to apply RRV. Buying a property as an foreigner would subject for approval and a $AUD5000 levy payable. So buy an property may not help much i suppose.
> 
> I am not sure in the event if i buy the property, paid the levy (as an investment), and i managed to get the RRV, will that $5000 be refunded? anyone know?


Not sure if you will be refunded $5000. But that should be beside the point, right? $5000AUD is a paltry sum of money when compared to the actual property price. 

But yes, I guess that you have to buy a property as an "investment" as you are considered non-residing in Australia. My understanding is that you are also limited in the properties you can buy (e.g., brand new development, etc), which raises the buying price by quite a bit. 

I think that at the end of the day, you got to ask yourself whether going to such lengths to get an RRV is worth it. You are - at least - having a job in Singapore, and it does not appear that you want to make a permanent move to Australia (And I mean a real relocation, such as finding a job here, living here, etc).


----------



## Jerrytan (Feb 29, 2016)

I did try speak to a few. Many wanted a payment first before anything else. Only 1 i spoke to did share slightly more but his view is "meet that requirement". So it is as good as nothing. And that all from them


----------



## Jerrytan (Feb 29, 2016)

dave85 said:


> Jerrytan said:
> 
> 
> > Wrote to Border, they still stick to "avoiding" reply on the speaking to the officer. Basically standard reply.
> ...


Yes u are right, without RRV i have a restriction to buying a house. It got to be new and approved by FIRB first. Aud5k maybe to some is a small faction, but to a bread n butter guy, it can be alot. Thus, exploring as much as we can or if possible avoid it does save alot. This money can be good use to daily life. 
And coming to relocate, i am pretty serious sure i am reloacting that why i am wanting to renew the rrv. With this, i could buy a resale unit which is cheaper and ready. I would not like u mention, go thro such lenght and hazzle and just get an RRV for 1 year? ?


----------



## azerty (Jan 22, 2016)

Jerrytan said:


> Yes u are right, without RRV i have a restriction to buying a house. It got to be new and approved by FIRB first. Aud5k maybe to some is a small faction, but to a bread n butter guy, it can be alot. Thus, exploring as much as we can or if possible avoid it does save alot. This money can be good use to daily life.
> And coming to relocate, i am pretty serious sure i am reloacting that why i am wanting to renew the rrv. With this, i could buy a resale unit which is cheaper and ready. I would not like u mention, go thro such lenght and hazzle and just get an RRV for 1 year? ?


I don't know, it feels like a stab in the dark and it's a lot to put in for just a hope of getting your RRV renewed this way.

Have you checked with a MARA agent if there are other routes for you to get a new PR visa?


----------



## Jerrytan (Feb 29, 2016)

azerty said:


> I don't know, it feels like a stab in the dark and it's a lot to put in for just a hope of getting your RRV renewed this way.
> 
> Have you checked with a MARA agent if there are other routes for you to get a new PR visa?


you are right, layman term is a gamble whether i get it renew successfully or back to that same ******** from Border. 
Many suggest that i reapply but it sure a more costly way than an RRV.


----------



## azerty (Jan 22, 2016)

Jerrytan said:


> you are right, layman term is a gamble whether i get it renew successfully or back to that same ******** from Border.
> Many suggest that i reapply but it sure a more costly way than an RRV.


I suggest you look at all of your available options. If you're paying $5000 for a levy + stamp duty + plus all other costs involved, what makes you think it's less expensive then a new PR application?


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

azerty said:


> I suggest you look at all of your available options. If you're paying $5000 for a levy + stamp duty + plus all other costs involved, what makes you think it's less expensive then a new PR application?


Especially when DIBP may not see the very recent purchase of a property as being evidence of a continuing commitment to Australia...


----------



## Jerrytan (Feb 29, 2016)

kaju said:


> Especially when DIBP may not see the very recent purchase of a property as being evidence of a continuing commitment to Australia...


Yes exactly. i agreed with what you meant. But since i can't enter Australia, how to have evident on that? That was what i emphasis to the officer. I do not have that million of dollor to invest, few hundred k still within my means


----------



## Jerrytan (Feb 29, 2016)

azerty said:


> I suggest you look at all of your available options. If you're paying $5000 for a levy + stamp duty + plus all other costs involved, what makes you think it's less expensive then a new PR application?


I did look at comparing a new visa (i estimated to be say $3500 to $5000) and a RRV application $360, but the catch is, it may be higher or got refused (i am 42 by the way). Having a property is a better option since i can demonstrate my commitment to stay long. Also, i hope to utilizing the first home grant, i would need to stay in Australia for at least 6 mth so that was also another commitment i need to fulfill. In the most worst situation when RRV was again refused, a property can also serve to rent out. 

I have spoke to few property developer and they do have ready house to sell. So, it is a case of once renew, i will proceed to the purchase.


----------



## dave85 (Sep 8, 2015)

Be mindful that owning a property is not in and by itself showing substantial ties to Australia. It is a huge gamble to purchase a property, especially if you are not loaded with heaps of spare cash.


----------



## Sarbeland (May 25, 2019)

Good evening,
After about six (6) months of process time I have just received refusal of RRV (3 months) on basis of not having compelling reasons and also no ties.
Re-applying for RRV, I need to change my existing conditions that include making better ties with Australia. My plan is purchasing residential property there.
On which visa type (that does not restrict me from apply to RRV) should I travel to Australia for purchasing property?
Can any of my mates staying in Australia perform this job for me?
Please mention if there is any other better idea to fulfill my target.
Regards,
KHAN


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Sarbeland said:


> Good evening,
> After about six (6) months of process time I have just received refusal of RRV (3 months) on basis of not having compelling reasons and also no ties.
> Re-applying for RRV, I need to change my existing conditions that include making better ties with Australia. My plan is purchasing residential property there.
> On which visa type (that does not restrict me from apply to RRV) should I travel to Australia for purchasing property?
> ...


The moment any other visa is issued, your PR will stand cancelled
You cannot apply for any other visa 
You have to travel to Australia on a RRV only

It is best that you appoint a good immigration lawyer who can plan the best course for you
There may be some loop hole you can exploit 

Cheers


----------



## Fara# (Jan 27, 2021)

rudra81 said:


> Hi,
> I need assistance for my next step after refusal of RRV. I am from India and My offshore RRV got rejected currnetly with a reason that my Case Officer could not found satisfactory reasons of my return from Australia. I completed my Post Graduation study from Australia and got PR in 2006. I was working with Queensland Governement till 2008. In november 2008 i decided to come back india due to personal reason as my mother was seriously ill. At that time i had to stay in India to take care of her as a only child. I did not aware of the rule that if i do not travel within five year my PR will expire and then i need to reapply for further travelling. When i realised this my PR was expired. Later on in Nov2013 i found out from DIMIA website that i can apply for RRV offshore. I applied for RRV and got approved in Nov2013. I visited Australia in Feb2014 and discovered to start business of money exchange. I decided to come back india to arrange for financial backup for my business and applied for RRV again onshore from Brisbane. That RRV was approved too. However, Due to personal reasons I cound not make it to returned Australia within stated time period as i had to cancel my air ticket at the very last moment. So I put offline RRV from New Delhi third time in July2014. Within two weeks i received letter from Australian high commission that case officer is not satisfied with my compelling reasons of travelling within few days from Australia. Now i am at very complicated situation as i have quit my job here to relocate in Austalia. It will be much appreciated if any one can guide me for my next step. Is there any other way i can get my RRV as i can not apply offshore RRV from the same office. How can i proceed further to regain RRV. I dont want to get into MRT which seems lengthy process. Any advice will be much appreciated.
> 
> Regards,
> Rudra.


Hii ruddra did u get rrv?


----------



## vthomas (Oct 2, 2014)

Fara# said:


> Hii ruddra did u get rrv?


I am also in the same boat. Curious to know the status of previous post owner


----------

